# طلب خاص من الأستاذ محمد وعد يرجى الرد



## عصام حمامي (9 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم الأستاذ محمد وعد
بنصيحة من الأستاذ صلاح أتوجه إليك بهذا الطلب الهام
أنا عصام حمامي من سوريا حديث العهد ببرنامج الآرت كام و مكنات cnc 
و الآن أواجه مشكله وقال لي الأستاذ صلاح أنك مررت بها و وجدت الحل
عند بدء تنفيذي لأول عمل لي على الماكينة الصينية و بعد تحديد نقطة المبدأ م قام برنامج الماكينة بتحديد نقطة و مسار خط خارج الرسم المراد تنفيذه و لحسن الحظ أوقفت الماكينة ولكن بعد أن ثقبت الطاولة من زاويتها
الصورة المرفقة توضح ما أعني
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد وعد (9 مارس 2011)

طبعا يااخي هسة افهمك انت عندك برنامج انسي ستديو
ncstudio
?


----------



## محمد وعد (9 مارس 2011)

انت عندك الشي الذي تنقش عليه شكله الكامل مربع او مستطيل؟
اذا كان دائرة سوف تتعب جدا
اول شي ببرنامج ارت كام من عمل صفحة جديدة تختار قياسات ال x - y للمكينة وليس القطعة
ثانيا تضع الاسهم الثلاثة في الوسط
وبعدها تبدا العميلة في رسم الشي الذي لديك بعد ان تكمله في الارت كام في الاستتنت توشر الشي الذي لديك وتضغط f9 لكي يتوسط ثم تنزل الشكل الذي لديك الى منتصف الصفحة في نقطة الصفر مثلا تنزل الجانب العلوي الايمن الى نقط صفر الصفحة وبعدها تعمل ال تول باث وتذهب الى المكينة وتوشر الجانب العلوي الايمن من القطعة التي لديك وتنزل الابرة او السكين الى القطعة بحيث تلامسها وتصفر x-y-z ثم ترفع السكين قليلا وتعطي ايغاز الحفر سوف تنزل المكينة الى القطعة وتبدا العملية اهم شي في العملية كلها هية نقطة الصفر في الارت كام


----------



## محمد وعد (9 مارس 2011)

تعرف انا دفعت كثير من المال وتعذبت لمدة شهران لتعلم هذه الاشياء ولم يعلمني احد فقط استاذ صلاح الله يوفقه الذي لم يفكر في المال ليس كبقية الاساتذة ومن تجاربي كسرت 20 سكين حرف v الي ارسلت مع المكينة وانا تعلمت الكثير من الاشياء من الاستاذ صلاح ان اقدم الخير للناس وبدون مقابل تقدر تلقي صورة للتصفير في هذا الرابط
http://img87.imageshack.us/i/79298365.jpg/
http://img801.imageshack.us/i/57104966.jpg/


----------



## محمد وعد (9 مارس 2011)

برنامج انسي ستديو تعرف كيف تشتغل عليه لازم تدخل البيرميتر للمكينة اعدادات المكينةوكثير من الاشياء يجب على الشركة ارسال اعدادات المكينة حتى تقدر تصعد وتنزل على اساس حجم الميكنة وفيه limits control هذه توقف المكينة والبرنامج انتبه انا هسة عرفت من خلال رويتي للصورة انت اعمل الاشياء الي قلت لك عنها في البداية وان لم تنجح اكلمك عن انسي ستديو


----------



## salah_design (9 مارس 2011)

الاخ العزيز محمد وعد
بارك الله فيك ونفعك بالعلم
نفعك الله بما تعلم وعلمك ما ينفعك 
جزاك الله خير لجوابك الوافي على سؤال الاخ عصام


----------



## محمد وعد (9 مارس 2011)

الحمد لله اني تعرفت عليك استاذي العزيز هذا بفضل الله وبمساعدتك وان شاء الله يستفيد الاخ عصام لان مافي اي شخص بيعرف على الانسي ستديو وبيعلمك لانه نظام صيني والقليل من يعرف به وانا في خدمتك بس الاول اضبط الارت كام انا بشتغل على الحديد


----------



## عصام حمامي (9 مارس 2011)

الأساتذه الفاضلين الأستاذ صلاح و الأستاذ محمد
إن الله قد منَ علي بالتعرف بكما جزاكم الله عني كل خير


----------



## عصام حمامي (9 مارس 2011)

أساتذتي أنا شاكر فضلكم أدعو الله أن يزيدكم من خيراته الكثير الكثير


----------



## عصام حمامي (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
يؤسفني أن أخبرك يا أستاذ محمد أن المشكلة لم تحل و على ما يبدو أن المشكلة في إعدادات برنامج إنسي ستوديو
وأنا لا أعرف ما ذا أتصرف
مع تحياتي و خالص شكري


----------



## محمد وعد (10 مارس 2011)

يااخي انت اشتريت المكينة الصينية من الصين لو من سوريا ؟
اذا من لصين لديك الموقع ارسل لهم رسالة تطلب منهم اعدادات الانسي ستديو كما فعلت بعثوها على شكل فديو


----------



## محمد وعد (10 مارس 2011)

ماهو الشي الذي حدث لديك؟
يااخي تاكد من الارت كام اضبطه مع الاستاذ صلاح لانه افهم مني
الاعدادات اولا
الارت كام والزاوية ولرسم والتول باث
ثم اعدادات انسي ستديو
واخير التصفير كما في الصورة xyz
http://img163.imageshack.us/i/36114922.jpg/
وبعد عملية النقش انظر الى الرابط
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/2after.jpg/
بعد هذه الصور المشكلة تكون في عملك في الارت كام وهل رايت الصور التي في الروابط السابقة يجب ان تراهم


----------



## salah_design (10 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> الأساتذه الفاضلين الأستاذ صلاح و الأستاذ محمد
> إن الله قد منَ علي بالتعرف بكما جزاكم الله عني كل خير


بارك الله فيك اخي عصام
وفي المقابل قد من الله علينا بأخ جديد يكن لنا الاحترام والتقدير ولا عذر لنا اذ لم نبادلك الاحترام والتقدير 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام حمامي (11 مارس 2011)

أساتذتي الفاضلين 
أرفقت مع هذه المشاركة صور توضح الخطوات التي قمت بها لعمل أول تول باث للعمل الذي أريد تجربته
أرجو الإطلاع عليها و تنبيهي في حال وجود أخطاء في عملي
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد وعد (11 مارس 2011)

عصام حمامي قال:


> أساتذتي الفاضلين
> أرفقت مع هذه المشاركة صور توضح الخطوات التي قمت بها لعمل أول تول باث للعمل الذي أريد تجربته
> أرجو الإطلاع عليها و تنبيهي في حال وجود أخطاء في عملي
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


نفس الغلط انزل تحت نقطة صفر رسمك تحت نقطة الصفر وليس فوق نقطة الصفر لان فوق يبدا فوق القطعة جرب تحت نقطة الصفر لان عندي اشتغل تحت نقطة الصفر


----------



## عصام حمامي (12 مارس 2011)

الأستاذ محمد
لقد جربت كل الإحتمالات و لازال البرنامج يضع نفس النقطة و المسار من زاوية الطاولة الى نقطة بداية العمل مهما كان موضعها على الطاولة
الصور المرفقة للتوضيح
و بصراحة أنا ضايع مئة في المئة
الرجاء أن تجد لي حل فأ نا الآن في وضع مخزي جدا
مع خالص شكري وتقديري و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصام حمامي (12 مارس 2011)

أستاذي الكريم هل من الممكن أن يكون للنظام دور في ما يحدث
في الكتاب المرفق مع الماكينة مكتوب أن أنظمة التشغيل التي يعمل عليها برنامج إنسي كام
98
ميلينيوم
2000
إكس بي النسخة الصينية
هل من الممكن أن تكون المشكلة تتعلق بهذا الأمر ؟
مجرد إحتما ل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد وعد (12 مارس 2011)

لا انا استخدم اكس بي سيرفس باك 2 مافي اي مشكلة بس تاكد من اعدادات المكينة هذا المهم كل شي صحيح واتمنى استاذي يلقي نظرة على الصور لاتتاكد من الارت كام استاذ صلاح


----------



## عصام حمامي (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في الأمس أعدت تنزيل البرنامج إنسي ستوديو و أدخلت الإعدادات حسب الأرقام المرسلة من الشركة الأم 
الإعدادات مكتوبة بخط يد و موضحة مئة في المئة و أنا متأكد من إدخالها بالشكل الصحيح
ولكن لاحظت ملحظة و هي
عند تشغيل برنامج إنسي ستوديو يعطيك البرنامج نقطة دلالة عن مكان وجود الأداة المركبة ولاحظت أن هذه النقطة موجودة خارج حدود الطاولة وفي منتصف سماكة الطاولة ( أي أن الأداة مغروزة في الطاولة )
فما رأيك يا أستاذ محمد
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------

